# Siamese Algae Eaters, Miles above the rest



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

I researched getting algae eaters for a tank for weeks. I looked at so many fish my eyes were sore. But I found these little fish, that most hobbyists might know about (and if they don't they should). The SAE or Siamese Algae Eater. I hope my research, helps you too. 

These little fish can eat any algae, including hair algae, and red algae. But they are also just quirky, cute fish. They are hard workers, and are very adaptable they don't fight, or even fight each other. SAEs as they are known are a seasonal species, which means they only come in the stores every few months. This is because they are not bred in captivity. Like most algae eaters they are caught in the wild. 

Unlike Otos, who can poison larger fish if they try and eat them. Or Chinese Algae Eaters, that stop eating algae and start tearing your other fish...the SAE is a calm, sweet, playful fish. 

Now there are rumors out there that they are aggressive. I can tell you, I read these rumors, they are false. Mostly started by people who got False Siamensis by mistake, or Flying Foxes. This is a common mistake. Many of the cousins of the SAE look like them, but if you study the differences it's easy to find a True SAE. 

Algae Eating Cyprinids from Thailand and Neighboring Areas

Siamese Algae Eaters - at AquariumFish.net, on Online Tropical Fish Store.

Crossocheilus siamensis - True Siamese Algae Eater

Identifying the Siamese Algae Eater - YouTube

Siamese Algae Eaters + False Siamensis HD Video - YouTube

False Siamensis do not have a black line thru their caudal fin.
Flying Foxes have too much color on their fins, and 4 barbs on their face, whereas the SAE has 2 barbs, and clear/light amber fins.
The SAEs will be the school (with the black line from nose to end of caudal fin) at the aquarium huddled together cleaning the tank, while the other mistaken species swim around and do nothing. Watch the videos to observe their behavior, and markings.

I did email my aquarium and they ordered the SAEs for me, but the owner insisted they were called Flying Foxes. They are not, but you can run into those issues so be aware which fish you want, and send detailed pictures. Bring them to the store if you must. If you email a pic to your aquarist they will be able to tell you if they have them, or can order them. 

*PETSMART/ETC WILL NOT ORDER CARRY THIS FISH* True SAEs are rare and will only be available to your aquarists. I doubt they will be sold to stores because of their unknown qualities, and rarity. Though you can always look. 

Since they are rare, and if you want them and find them. Buy them! Chances are they won't be in stock long. Some have mentioned they don't eat as much algae as they age, and prefer fish food. This may prove true, but so far mine still clean just as much as they eat pellet food.

*BEWARE OF THE CHINESE ALGAE EATERS:*

While CAE don't get confused with SAEs they are sold more often to people looking for bottom feeders. While they are younger they do remove some algae, but as they age they get aggressive to their own kind and other fish leaving large holes in their bodies. They can also grow very large! So in general stay away from them, they don't clean, and their just mean.

If you find an SAE buy them, they are seasonal as I said and a schooling fish. They love their own kind. DO NOT place them with tiger barbs or other sharks. They do not get along, and the SAE will get attacked.

SAEs grow to 5 inches in length or more, so expect them to. Mine have already grown 2 inches in 4 months. They are faster swimmers, and for the first few weeks they need a completely closed lid on the tank, so they don't jump out. They should have lots of plants, and logs/hiding places from other fish. They can tolerate a wide range of ph, and temp should be no colder than 70 degrees. They love live plants, but they aren't necessary. But be sure to supplement their diet with algae wafers, and other veg sources. 

Now, these fish are by no means a cure for your algae issues. Nor are they to keep you from cleaning. They cause as much waste as they remove. But they are a great little fish, that also helps out. So don't buy them thinking they will cure your tank's issues. They can deter some growth, but they aren't a cure all.

If you follow all these guidelines, you can have a cute, quiet, hard working fish for your community tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I have 5 true SAE's in my 210g tank, 4 of them are 6" long the other one is pushing 5" These fish can get a little big for most tanks out there. I had 6 of them, one died while growing in the 75g, same age as the 5" one. The surviving 5 are a true 3 years old.

These arent docile fish, they are less aggitated then the CAE but still have a mean streak to them. My striped bandits usually gang up and cruise the 210g going in and out of EVERYTHING but it is amazing to see a school of these in larger size its awesome. These fish as they do get older also loose their taste for most algaes and wait out their hunger for prepared foods that we feed our other finned friends.


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> I have 5 true SAE's in my 210g tank, 4 of them are 6" long the other one is pushing 5" These fish can get a little big for most tanks out there. I had 6 of them, one died while growing in the 75g, same age as the 5" one. The surviving 5 are a true 3 years old.
> 
> These arent docile fish, they are less aggitated then the CAE but still have a mean streak to them. My striped bandits usually gang up and cruise the 210g going in and out of EVERYTHING but it is amazing to see a school of these in larger size its awesome. These fish as they do get older also loose their taste for most algaes and wait out their hunger for prepared foods that we feed our other finned friends.


I researched them extensively to make sure they did not bother other fish. Mine don't. They don't get along with other barbs, or sharks. As I mentioned many have other opinions, and I did mention they don't eat algae as much as they age.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for your research. One problem with information available is that it is sometimes more about juvenile fish so look for personal experience from keepers who have experience with fully grown adults too.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a year old shot of the motley crew, i will get a new pic tomorrow when I clean their mansion









and that is a 7" royal red (striped) discus in the background for size. I do believe the wood they are on is one of my 80 pound chunks too. The trick to having docile SAE's aka Carp is to have them in a tank they can whip around in, these fish are very fast and very active, Even in my 75g it was a bit too small for their cruising habits.


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

Wow! They are gorgeous, how old are they? Yes they get very big, some sites only said 5 inches, I will correct that. Thanks for the pic. Mine are 2 inches now they are the Porches of the fish world, you blink and they are gone!


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

Very interesting read, I learned something new today


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

3-4 years old,once opportunity arises I will take another up to date shot, they are closer to 6" and they are very girthy. They are very tight schoolers and roam the 210g in a group.


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

Update: Unfortunately as soon as they got big enough they started chasing my Orandas, and damaged their fins. It was not aggressive in nature, they were curious and started nibbling their tail fins. I built a small tropical community around them now, and they love it. Like most say, as soon as they aren't fry, they pick on the slow swimmers. I hate to see my experiment fail, but it did. They are still great fish, but I suggest they be kept in larger groups, in a large tank and in a tropical community.


----------

